# ALERT Penn Valley Hobbies in Lansdale PA



## alpink

.... is closing after Sept 28.
their hours are Saturday only 10 am through 5 pm.
so that leaves two shopping days left.
everything is 50% off.
if you are in the vicinity and not attending my drag race, it would behoove you to get there, still lots of good stuff was there yesterday and it seemed most customers were railroad, model kit, RC and stamps.

they indicated they would still be selling on eBay and through their website which I will have to get a link for later.
I spoke with Jean and she gave no specific reason for closing the store. I wished her and Bill the best.
I will be racing the next two Saturdays, so my shopping with them in the store is done.


http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/

http://stores.ebay.com/Penn-Valley-Hobby-Center

http://local.yahoo.com/info-12308650-penn-valley-hobby-center-lansdale

http://www.yellowpages.com/lansdale-pa/mip/penn-valley-hobby-ctr-13900151

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/oldsite/showme.htm

http://lansdale.patch.com/listings/penn-valley-hobby-center


----------



## slotnut

Thats a bummer. Yea a link would be good


----------



## Bill Hall

Please bow your heads for moment of silence, as another brick and mortar closes it's doors.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Bill Hall said:


> Please bow your heads for moment of silence, as another brick and mortar closes it's doors.


Yeah, but the about this one Bill, is my face pressed against the display cases as a kid when my Dad would take me on a road trip for slot car stuff, it was a part of my childhood! Gonna miss it for sure!


----------



## videojimmy

I have been there about 10 times, VERY bummed!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Shame but at least I was lucky to run into this guy at one of the pennsylvania shows qnd stocked up.


----------



## Bill Hall

tjetsgrig said:


> Yeah, but the about this one Bill, is my face pressed against the display cases as a kid when my Dad would take me on a road trip for slot car stuff, it was a part of my childhood! Gonna miss it for sure!


Thats a major ow-ee Jim.  Absolutely brutal for the regulars.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Bill Hall said:


> Thats a major ow-ee Jim.  Absolutely brutal for the regulars.


It is Bill! Im goona stop by Saturday morning on the way to the drag race. I cant see not getting a chance to hit it one more time before it closes, even if its just to wish Bill and Jean good luck!

JS


----------



## Bill Hall

Jim, if you do happen to stop by, please do me a favor; thank them from me and extend my best wishes. While geography separated us by thousands of miles; I greatly appreciated their fine service.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Bill Hall said:


> Jim, if you do happen to stop by, please do me a favor; thank them from me and extend my best wishes. While geography separated us by thousands of miles; I greatly appreciated their fine service.


Will do Bill! The place is literally 2 minutes from my house, it has been a Lansdale icon and landmark for decades, it has to be 50-60 years. Somehow, it just doesn't seem real! 

JS


----------

